# Best Music Schools in Canberra



## MiloGonzo (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi there! I just wanted to know about music schools in Canberra, professional and non professional.
Any info?

Tnx!


----------



## walsh (Sep 2, 2012)

It is not sure that school who has good reputation can be proved good for your self too.But any how Making Melodies Piano Studio is considers to be the best music school in Canberra.It situates in Hackett, ACT, 2602,Canberra.


----------



## MiloGonzo (Aug 29, 2012)

walsh said:


> It is not sure that school who has good reputation can be proved good for your self too.But any how Making Melodies Piano Studio is considers to be the best music school in Canberra.It situates in Hackett, ACT, 2602,Canberra.


Hi Walsh!, thank you for replying. sure I will check it. I would like to know all schools I can, from classical conservatories to non formal education.

Thanks again.

Milo.


----------



## marryjack (Sep 15, 2012)

This is where you can find Canberra, the capital of Australia. It is actually small, running only 88 kilometers from south to north. It is mainly composed of mountains and hills, if you wants to find Best Music Schools in Canberra, I am suggest to School of Music ANU College of Arts & Social Sciences under Australian National University. The ANU Bachelor of Music will have a range of new and exciting opportunities. Offerings in the Bachelor diploma of Music for young Students.


----------



## bradleystacks (Oct 4, 2012)

This link might help you.  Directory of Music Services Canberra, ACT

I hope you find one there. Good luck.


----------



## planetmedia (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for suggesting this school for me. I am seriously looking for a good school.


----------

